# Paint store lifting machine



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Gday Guys 

I had to go to another trade centre today one
I havent been to for over a year and noticed they have this new machine to lift paint drums up to the tinting machine 

Its funny as i have also noticed 
Over the last few years female workers complaining of injuries due to lifting 

Does your paint shops have such machinery 
It does look bloody stupid ? 

They reduced our big drums from 20ltrs to 15ltrs
Years ago now 


Surely down the track the biggest pot of paint isnt going to be a one gallon drum ?


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Ben, haven't seen that in Melbourne.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm sure that is coming to the states. SW has been on a women only hiring bing lately. All the women in the stores seem great, but empolyees can only push out three fives high now? We used to do four, but they say the employees can't lift the fourth one without possible back injury. Working in the paint store involves lots of lifting, you will never take that away.


----------

